# Macks at Palmy?



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well quick paddle out in the dark, 4am launch. Out goes the pillie rig trolling in close and bang off it goes. Yeah mackeral oops no cobe oh well that will do. Back on the beach by 5am.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Bugger.

carnster does it again , good fish.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

lately my misses complains about everything fishing related.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Still a few about Chris, and a good sized one at that. 

Pity I missed missing the weather window - it's going to blow up tomorrow.


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

well done Chris, great fish yet again.
heard reports of macks well south of the border already - be surprised if palmy wasn't already holding a few..


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

lately my misses complains about everything fishing related.

I must be married to her sister "


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

No sweat..


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

That's not a mack. False advertising!!!!

Nice fish again Chris!


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Doesn't that piss you off when you catch a good fish straight up and spend bugger all time fishing.
All that time to get to the water, set up and then cleaning up afterwards.
Glad it wasn't me yer bastard. :lol: :lol: 
Good one again Carnster.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Another bloody Cobe... Jeez I feel for yer, chris 

Cheer up, young feller... you might fluke a mac next time or the time after maybe. or the time after that

Jimbo


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

getting it done! nice cobe cris. bit of pun in that pic CAGE you were probably being watched by fellow akff yakkas hahaha


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice COBE mate. So no Macks yet then?? Can't be far off now.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

SLB said:


> getting it done! nice cobe cris. bit of pun in that pic CAGE you were probably being watched by fellow akff yakkas hahaha


Well i am a cagey bugger Sam


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

jayman said:


> Nice COBE mate. So no Macks yet then?? Can't be far off now.


Won't be long Jayman, who will it be Ant, Rod, one of the safas... let the games begin. I will be seriously trying now that the water is warming up.
I just have to keep my pillies in until i get to the main reef otherwise i will get side tracked by other species.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

KingCobe said:


> lately my misses complains about everything fishing related.
> 
> I must be married to her sister "


Their All related


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah true that!


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

I love the "nice fish" posts. :lol: So cool.

That fish is* MAGNIFICENT* from a yak !!


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> jayman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice COBE mate. So no Macks yet then?? Can't be far off now.
> ...


Thursday mate Thursday. I can feel it in me bones.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Geez pity you have to settle with a boring old cobia eh? :? 
Awesome result carnster
Wayne


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks boys i was more than happy with the cobe even though i didn't get to try for the macks. These days once i get dinner i go in even if they are on. We had a big bbq yesterday for my sons bday and the fresh cobe was a hit.


----------



## JonoSS (Oct 18, 2013)

carnster said:


> Well quick paddle out in the dark, 4am launch. Out goes the pillie rig trolling in close and bang off it goes. Yeah mackeral oops no cobe oh well that will do. Back on the beach by 5am.


"THAT'S *NOT *WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT BABY"

Nice work all the same!

Jono


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

JonoSS said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Well quick paddle out in the dark, 4am launch. Out goes the pillie rig trolling in close and bang off it goes. Yeah mackeral oops no cobe oh well that will do. Back on the beach by 5am.
> ...


Don't worry Jono, there was def a "TWITAB" as per usual.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

While drowning a dead pilchard. That'll do me.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Jesus carnster, soon everyone will know about palmy.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scater said:


> Jesus carnster, soon everyone will know about palmy.


Carnster is _not_ Jesus. He is the King.


----------

